# New SE Practice Exam Book and List of Recommended References



## ItzmeJ0e

I wanted to let everyone know that I’ve written a new book of practice questions to help you prepare for the SE exam. The book is being printed now and can be pre-ordered here: http://ppi2pass.com/...ngs-stbdpx.html

The book includes a full-length practice exam: 80 multiple choice questions and 8 buildings essay questions. (Sorry, no bridges essay questions in this edition, but the multiple choice questions are still applicable). I’ve tried very hard to mimic what you can expect to see on the actual exam in terms of topics, difficulty, and formatting.

The book’s introduction is available for free here: ppi2pass.com/Docs/bookInfo/STBDPX/STBDPXintro.pdf

The intro includes a brief background on SE licensure and the 16-hour exam, recommendations on how to prepare, and test-taking tips. I hope you find it useful regardless of whether or not you purchase the book.

Below, I’ve also created a list of references that can help you prepare for the exam. Feel free to post any additional references I may have missed—I’m sure those preparing to take the exam would appreciate it.

Thanks and good luck to everyone that is studying!

Joseph S. Schuster, P.E. (NY, NJ, CT), S.E. (IL)

Recommended References for the 16-Hour Structural Engineer (SE) Exam

I’ve broken down the recommended references into three categories: required, highly recommended, and further reading. The required references are the design standards listed on the NCEES exam specification. You may be able to get away with not bringing the AISI Spec. and the PCI Design Handbook, but otherwise these books should be considered mandatory. Make sure you have the correct edition of the code. The “highly recommended” references are additional books that will help you prepare for the exam and may help you answer a few questions on exam day. If you’re looking for more guidance on a specific topic, the “further reading” references may be useful, but you can certainly get by without them. Note that some states do not allow books written expressly to help you pass the exam (e.g. books published by PPI), or binders with compilations of notes and photocopies. Check with your state's requirements before deciding what to bring on exam day.

Required:

AASHTO 5th Edition
​


IBC 2009
​


ASCE 7-05
​


ACI 318 2008
​


ACI 530/530.1 2008 (also known as TMS 402/602)
​


AISC Steel Construction Manual 13th Edition (Includes Specification AISC 360)
​


AISC Seismic Design Manual (Includes AISC 341 and AISC 358)
​


NDS 2005 (Specification and Supplement)
​


NDS Special Design Provisions for Wind and Seismic 2008
​


AISI Cold-Formed Steel Specification 2007
​


PCI Design Handbook 2004
​


Highly Recommended:

Structural Engineering Reference Manual
​


2009 SEAOC IBC Structural/Seismic Design Manual, Volume 1
​
Structural Analysis Textbook (such as Structural Analysis by R.C. Hibbeler)

PCA Notes on ACI 318-08
​


NCEES, Structural Sample Questions and Solutions
​
16-Hour Structural Engineering (SE) Practice Exam for Buildings

Further Reading:

ACI Design Handbook (SP-17)

Steel Textbook (such as Steel Structures by Salmon and Johnson)

AISC Design Examples. Version 13.1. Available as a free download from www.aisc.org.
​
AISI Cold-Formed Steel Design Manual 2008

Foundation Engineering Textbook (such as Foundation Engineering by Braja M. Das)

Wood Textbook (such as Design of Wood Structures by Breyer, Fridley, Pollock Jr, and Cobeen)

Structural Wood Design Solved Example Problems

Masonry Textbook such as Reinforced Masonry Engineering Handbook by James E. Amrehein

NCMA TEK14-1A (masonry section properties, available free online)

2009 SEAOC IBC Structural/Seismic Design Manual, Volume 2
​


2009 SEAOC IBC Structural/Seismic Design Manual, Volume 3
​


Seismic Design of Building Structures by Michael Lindeburg and Kurt McMullin.
​


345 Solved Seismic Design Problems by Majid Baradar
​


FEMA 451 Available as a free download www.fema.gov.
​


CodeMaster (laminated code summary sheets): Seismic Design (2009 IBC/ASCE 7-05) and Wind Design Overview (2009 IBC/ASCE 7-05)
​


----------



## ADB

Good to see a new study guide, I feel that there aren't very many practice exams for SE compared with PE.

Illinois doesn't permit SERM in the exam room, or anything by Lindenburg. Doesn't mean you can't study from theses books ahead of time, just forewarning.


----------



## Layman

ItzmeJ0e, When will this book be available?

I am sitting for the Fall exam.


----------



## ItzmeJ0e

The book is available as of today: http://ppi2pass.com/...ngs-stbdpx.html


----------



## Chosen One

I purchased this book last week, received it on Saturday, and went through the Lateral Breadth problems tonight and I must say so far I think it's outstanding. I haven't liked some of the PPI books in the past because the problems were much harder/longer than the actual exam questions and just took way too much time to go through. That may be a good preparation strategy for some, but I just lose focus on a problem if it takes forever to get a solution (minus afternoon type questions). That isn't the case with this book as I think the difficulty is spot on.

I feel like if you can nail these problems along with the NCEES practice exam problems than a score in the high 30's/40 is realistic on exam day.


----------



## ipswitch

Ugh. I got laid off about three weeks ago and have done nothing but look for a job. The good news is it only took me 2 weeks to fund a new job. The bad news is studying for the SE has suffered a bit. I'm taking School of PE review class. I hope that and some of my own studying is enough.


----------



## bassplayer45

What have people's experiences been with the 2009 SEAOC IBC Structural / Seismic Design Manual Volume 1?

Would this be more beneficial to the morning questions (lateral), or afternoon questions for buildings? I am a bridge engineer and was curious as i try to assemble my necessary study guides.

Appreciate the feedback


----------



## nikeded

I am selling the "SEAW Structural Engineering Refresher Course Notes CD 2011" on ebay if anyone is interested for $100 ($155 online through SEAW). I used the notes on the CD to help me pass the SE April 2012.

/&gt;http://www.ebay.com/itm/160952526723?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&amp;_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


----------



## captaincaution

bassplayer45 said:


> What have people's experiences been with the 2009 SEAOC IBC Structural / Seismic Design Manual Volume 1?
> 
> Would this be more beneficial to the morning questions (lateral), or afternoon questions for buildings? I am a bridge engineer and was curious as i try to assemble my necessary study guides.
> 
> Appreciate the feedback


I used the 2006 IBC versions of this series. The 2006 and 2009 codes are similar enough that this is still a valuable guide. The examples presented are very in depth, and go into a lot of detail. The example problems break down the solution into smaller parts which can simulate a MC question on its own, and when you combine them, they would be more like an afternoon question.

The most valuable thing about the design guides was examples of center of rigidity calculations, and horizontal distribution of lateral loads, which don't change with the code.

I also used the practice problems book that ItzmeJ0e wrote. I felt that this was an excellent book. The MC questions were excellent.


----------

